# Odor Rescue (no stock anywhere)



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Does anyone in the UK know where I can get hold of Odor Rescue kits?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

U have PM


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

UPDATE

Clean and Shiny have confirmed they should have these in stock in the next few weeks :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Did anyone ever find any of these....none on the clean and shiny website yet


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Think they are due into C+S


----------



## chrisyeti (Feb 26, 2014)

Is it this?

http://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/odor-rescue-interior-deodorizing-kit-1-pack-6284-p.asp

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/I4detailing/Odor-Rescue-/_i.html?_fsub=7271579018


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Problems getting them into the UK.
Something to do with a bunch of terrorists blowing everywhere up.
After all this stuff is chlorine gas which can be construed as deadly.

Blame Isis mate. . I'm having trouble getting depleted uranium for the weeds in the back garden.
And as for trying to get my gun on the bus ....... well it just ain't worth the bother.


Seriously though take a look at an ozone generator. 
They basicly do the same thing over and over for a one off payment.


----------



## DrewHughes (Jul 29, 2007)

Im also after this product, anybody found any stock?


----------



## mattjk88 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nope, id like to give it a go too.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.beckart.com/wastewater_treatment/aqua-tab.php


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Just spoke to Cleanandshiny and they are just waiting on Odorrescue to come back to them, so fingers crossed it will be soon :thumb:


----------



## mattjk88 (Dec 7, 2007)

I found these, very similar and in stock

http://clobberizer.net/products/clobberizer-vehicle-deodoriser


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks good, will order some of this, but not from clean and shiny!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

SiGainey said:


> Looks good, will order some of this, but not from clean and shiny!


Have we done something to offend you?


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

I did a quick search and found that i4 Detailing must have found a few kits, they are here: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/I4detailing/Odor-Rescue-/_i.html?_fsub=7271579018


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Clean and Shiny said:


> Have we done something to offend you?


Not at all, sorry, it did come across that way. I meant that I have found it cheaper so would buy from there, When I've used you in the past, your service has been excellent!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

SiGainey said:


> Not at all, sorry, it did come across that way. I meant that I have found it cheaper so would buy from there, When I've used you in the past, your service has been excellent!


Phew :thumb:

We work hard to make sure we surpass peoples expectations, I was worried we hadnt achieved our goal in your case...


----------



## mattjk88 (Dec 7, 2007)

Used the above chlorine dioxide kit at the weekend, car now smells like a swimming pool but it is dissipating, too early to tell hows its worked. but i have high hopes 

the only difference i would have done next time would have been to use warm water and actually open the sachet and emptied the contents into the jar directly as the pouch needed a wiggle every now and again/.


----------



## WayneL15 (Oct 6, 2012)

Does anywhere currently have these in stock?


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

AIRTUNE contains nothing nasty and can be sent to you tomorrow. The most effective way to kill odours for less than £5 per vehicle treatment once you have bought the AIRTUNE device which will last for many years. Let me know if we can help.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

AIRTUNE UK said:


> AIRTUNE contains nothing nasty and can be sent to you tomorrow. The most effective way to kill odours for less than £5 per vehicle treatment once you have bought the AIRTUNE device which will last for many years. Let me know if we can help.


You also do Airtune express ?


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

*Odour Removal*



WHIZZER said:


> You also do Airtune express ?


Yes indeed!

AIRTUNE Xpress is for removing localised smells (say baby brought back lunch on the seat) and is a simple hand held spray bottle. That is available in a 250ml bottle for £13.20 (plus P&P) and is enough for at least 50 spills or a 100ml bottle for £7.15 (plus P&P).

All available ex stock.:wave:


----------

